# Aug 22, 1 day NY Bee Wellness workshop at Dyce Lab, Ithaca NY



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

August 22, 2015; Dyce Lab, Cornell University, Ithaca NY;
*a NY Bee Wellness Workshop; *
an intensive 1 day, skills oriented hands on workshop in recognizing and diagnosing honey bee disease;
microscope use and hive inspections will be done;
experience with bees required; 
Details to be announced; 
Contact: Pat Bono, [email protected]; 585-820-6619; NYBeeWellness.org


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Registration is now open.


NY Bee Wellness Workshop- Dyce Lab August 22 2015

Date: August 22, 2015

Time: 9am to 5pm

Location: Dyce Lab, 209 Freese Rd, Ithaca, NY 14850, Cornell University

Cost: 85.00; Payment by PayPal or money order; info will be sent after receiving your registration; registration is not complete until payment is received

Field Guides available for an additional 15.00

Questions?: [email protected]


_NY Bee Wellness is an independent educational 501c3 non-profit organization whose mission is to educate beginning and small scale beekeepers about honey bee disease recognition._


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Dyce Lab workshop 8/22/2015


August 22, 2015
NY Bee Wellness Workshop
At Dyce Lab,
Cornell University Ithaca NY

Date: Saturday, August 22 2015; 9a-4:30p

Location: Dyce Lab, Cornell University, 209 Freese Rd, Ithaca, NY 14850

Instructors: Dr. John A. Skinner (Professor, Extension Apiculturist and Extension Coordinator, U of Tenn), Al Avitabile PhD (co-author of The Beekeepers Handbook), Peter Borst (former NYS Apiary Inspector), Aaron Morris (EAS Master Beekeeper).

Cost: 85.00; Payment by PayPal or money order; info will be sent after receiving your registration; registration is not complete until payment is received
Field Guides available for an additional 15.00

An intensive 1 day, skills oriented hands on workshop in recognizing and diagnosing honey bee disease; microscope use and hive inspections will be done; For Intermediate or Beginner Intermediate level beekeepers, At least 1 full year (including winter) of experience with bees is required. Enrollment limited to 24 students.

Registration: Register *online*, or call Pat at 585-820-6619

Questions?: [email protected]

Additional info at NYBeeWellness.org

Participants must provide their own veils- mandatory. If bringing a bee jacket or suit they should be cleaned before class. Hive tools, gloves, are supplied- Please do NOT bring your own.
Teaching materials will be provided.

LUNCH- on your own, please brown bag. Coffee and donuts, bottled water will be provided.

NOTE: We ask that previous Tier I workshop attendees not register for this workshop, but if you would like to be on a "stand-by" wait list for last minute availability, please email [email protected]
Additional information will be sent to participants closer to the event.

NY Bee Wellness is an independent educational 501c3 non-profit organization whose mission is to educate beginning and small scale beekeepers about honey bee disease recognition.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

A few spaces are still available for registration!

http://nybeewellness.org/august-22-2015-ny-bee-wellness-workshop-at-dyce-lab-cornell-with-john-skinner/


----------

